# Hgh



## VTX (Nov 16, 2014)

Would 6 months of 2iu HGH per day be worth the investment. I know it is a long term comitment but would you benifit from only 6months. At $2500 I was just wondering is it worth it or do I need to plan for a longer run and hihger iu per day. Of course this would be used in conjunction with AAS


----------



## twisted (Nov 20, 2014)

TBM said:


> Would 6 months of 2iu HGH per day be worth the investment. I know it is a long term comitment but would you benifit from only 6months. At $2500 I was just wondering is it worth it or do I need to plan for a longer run and hihger iu per day. Of course this would be used in conjunction with AAS



What kinda gh u planning on running..(genic or pharm grade)


----------



## VTX (Nov 20, 2014)

It is Pharm Grade


----------



## VTX (Nov 20, 2014)

Genotropin 12

Somatropinum


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2014)

TBM said:


> Genotropin 12
> 
> Somatropinum



Hell yea genos are nice ...2ius with a nice gear cycle .....try to stay on the genoz for as long as u can.....


----------



## VTX (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks,. I can go 6 months and then may have to switch to something a little less expensive. I know you get what you pay for but  So damn expensive. How are the blue tops. I hear they are a lot cheaper but hows the quality.


----------



## twisted (Dec 4, 2014)

TBM said:


> Thanks,. I can go 6 months and then may have to switch to something a little less expensive. I know you get what you pay for but  So damn expensive. How are the blue tops. I hear they are a lot cheaper but hows the quality.



Go see bushmaster ...hes the gh gran master ....I send our list any questions pm bushmaster , heavy or myself brother


----------

